# Is Wicked Lasers over? Who is next?



## more_vampires

Hey friends.

So I was about to pull the trigger on a Wicked Lasers product. I hit the site and there is a warning that Jan 1 2015, they will ship no laser to the US above 5mw.

Umm, doesn't this wreck their business model?

What am I do to do for a handheld laser with cool features in the under 5 watt range now?

Is it DIY/backdoor only now? What happened?


----------



## lazerman121

this is a bit of a late reply but seeing as no one answered 

My guess is they finally caved under the pressure of US customs. Lasers above 5mW have been illegal to import for years. Wicked lasers had been illegally shipping them into the us labeled as flashlights for years. 

there's no real reason to own a 5 watt handheld and if you have never owned lasers of power before its dangerous to jump straight into high power.

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/ucm234938.htm


----------



## NegativePitch

From personal experience I would recommend finding someone on the laserpointerforum who hand builds lasers over buying from a manufacturer. You will get more accurate specs (depending on who you buy from) and a higher quality laser build at a lower price point (most of the time). I have a 2.2w 445nm laser pointer that I had built for me about two years ago and it's been problem free since the day I received it. Still using the same rechargeable batteries. Just my 2 ¢ :wave:

Here's a recent beam shot:


----------



## 010112

NegativePitch said:


> From personal experience I would recommend finding someone on the laserpointerforum who hand builds lasers over buying from a manufacturer. You will get more accurate specs (depending on who you buy from) and a higher quality laser build at a lower price point (most of the time). I have a 2.2w 445nm laser pointer that I had built for me about two years ago and it's been problem free since the day I received it. Still using the same rechargeable batteries. Just my 2 ¢ :wave:
> 
> Here's a recent beam shot:



where can buy that laser and how much is it. Also is it compact and portable?


----------



## more_vampires

Purchase and knowledge are separate.

Perhaps all of us can learn? Doubtful, but possible.


----------



## 010112

Buy a dragon 
Laser Spartan over 1 watt and super bright and compact


----------



## Str8stroke

I read some website, Survival Lasers?? They sell a parts kit. Looks like you can get all the parts to make your own laser. Not sure about output. I am guessing they operating in the gray area? Of course a few mins online and with some minor tools and solder skills and a old DVD player and it looks like you can have quite a nice laser. 

Good Luck! Its a real same that knuckle heads pointing them at people and other living and moving objects. It really messed lasers up for everyone. The legal ones are sure fun with the cat around the house! I can't imagine how fun some of the more powerful ones can be.


----------



## RoyWalker

Good quality 1 Watt Blues (445-450nm) go for $47 to $85 now.

Shame about Wicked Lasers.


----------



## 010112

more_vampires said:


> Purchase and knowledge are separate.
> 
> Perhaps all of us can learn? Doubtful, but possible.



What does that mean?


----------



## more_vampires

010112 said:


> What does that mean?


...time to roll our own.


----------



## 010112

more_vampires said:


> ...time to roll our own.



Ok. Lol anyways I got someone on lpo building me one


----------



## 010112

Sorry but I gotta tell you WL sux! I bought 2 kryptons and ended up getting nothing so I denied their payments.


----------



## lightknot

Have A WL Spyder III, Arctic 2W 445nm LASER and it's been trouble free and a lot of fun.


----------



## more_vampires

My brother scored a 700mw just before the ban.


----------



## 010112

Laosoto


----------



## ravenousredd

Do you know if they ship to Canada?


----------



## dssguy1

I bought an Spyder III, Arctic 1.4W LASER a couple years back. Lots of fun, no issues with it but now I have a 4 year old kid running around the house and I'm looking to sell it. 

Anybody interested, I'm in the US.


----------



## moze85

NegativePitch said:


> From personal experience I would recommend finding someone on the laserpointerforum who hand builds lasers over buying from a manufacturer. You will get more accurate specs (depending on who you buy from) and a higher quality laser build at a lower price point (most of the time). I have a 2.2w 445nm laser pointer that I had built for me about two years ago and it's been problem free since the day I received it. Still using the same rechargeable batteries. Just my 2 ¢ :wave:
> 
> Here's a recent beam shot:




I second this. I own several lasers and have purchased from Wicked Lasers as well as individuals on forums who are truly experts and enthusiasts who will not only answer your questions, but will ensure you get a high quality laser and will also address any issues you might have.


----------



## Syko LCA

Not to be nasty or anything but personally i think its great that wicked lasers are no longer shipping above 5mW to the U.S, the amount of youtube videos where people fling >1W lasers around like toys and thus encouraging their viewers to do the same thing is horrendous, the best thing to do in my opinion is to not only buy from someone on a forum like LPF but to also read through that forum and especially stickies so that you can safely operate your laser without causing harm to yourself, others or the unit itself.


Its better that these things are still moderately attainable then for just anyone to purchase one that they saw in a video, you guys are lucky your limit is 5mW, im from Australia and they just flat out banned handhelds over 1mW (Mind you this doesnt ban modules or any 'non handheld' device).
:twothumbs


----------



## Ps4codfreak

Anyone on this forum still build lasers?


----------



## Abolfazl

Ps4codfreak said:


> Anyone on this forum still build lasers?




I would recommend going to www.laserpointerforums.com for Laser Pointers. Very large selection


----------



## monkeyboy

Syko LCA said:


> Not to be nasty or anything but personally i think its great that wicked lasers are no longer shipping above 5mW to the U.S, the amount of youtube videos where people fling >1W lasers around like toys and thus encouraging their viewers to do the same thing is horrendous, the best thing to do in my opinion is to not only buy from someone on a forum like LPF but to also read through that forum and especially stickies so that you can safely operate your laser without causing harm to yourself, others or the unit itself.
> 
> 
> Its better that these things are still moderately attainable then for just anyone to purchase one that they saw in a video, you guys are lucky your limit is 5mW, im from Australia and they just flat out banned handhelds over 1mW (Mind you this doesnt ban modules or any 'non handheld' device).
> :twothumbs



You're not going to get many supporters here, but I agree 100%. These things are fine in the hands of a responsible knowledgable adult, but you can't control the type of people who use them. Unfortunately, powerful lasers are still very easy to get hold of. A lot of the ebay lasers from HK and China are advertised as 5mW but are more like 25mW.


----------



## livingsurvival

They are offering me 10 of these. Should I get them? I was going to do a video and tape all 10 together.


----------



## Candle_Kid

i see their site that they say they will not ship >5mW to US, not sure why, Fed law does not restrict laser ownership, but there are restrictions on how a laser is named, as example, >5mW sold as a "pointer" is not legal. so why dont they just call them "lasers", period.

i sent email to WL asking why they dont just rename the >5mW products to something like "lab grade laser".
your thoughts?



Abolfazl said:


> I would recommend going to www.laserpointerforums.com for Laser Pointers. Very large selection


much of the items on lpf site do not match the description, so buyer beware.


----------



## Candle_Kid

here's their reply. if a >5mW laser comes to customs they do not have authority to seize it if it is not labeled as a "pointer".
_Hello, _
_The customer service team has not been informed by our management regarding the details of the shipping restriction.
We were only informed that our company will no longer offer lasers over 5mW to US customers at the start of this year._
_However, we do know that customs is restricting importation although it is legal to own lasers in the US. They may even seize the shipment similar to what Australia, Canada and Switzerland is doing now.
_


----------



## jastinbib

Maybe u should try another site.such as htpow.com , laserpointerpro.com ,I had get some lasers from them,and not so bad!Or you can find laser provider at the laserpointerforum.com .


----------

